# Outback 21rs Le Newbie Question



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm new here and haven't purchased our Outback yet. We're currently camping in a hybrid trailer but looking to move to a 21rs. My question is, what is the difference between a regular RS and an RS LE? Can't do a search on just LE since not enough letters.

Hope to own one in the near future.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Do a search like this: "21rs le"
include the quotes.... Lots of good data.

BTW, WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS.COM!!!


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. Worked great and got my answer.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Silvrsled









Welcome to Outbackers! 

Try performing a search in all forums using the word *21RSLE*

I just got some good hits there including some info on the difference between the 21rs and the LE...Clicky Here, scroll down to post #10 and read on...

Hope this helps!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here's another thread with good info...Clicky Here


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Here's another thread with good info...Clicky Here


Thanks skippershe, found even more info on there.


----------

